# An urgent plea to Chas/ LOOK USA



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

Please offer this paint scheme for sale asap. Please. Seriously. :idea: :thumbsup:


----------



## 24jg3520 (Nov 10, 2007)

*sick!!!!*

ooooowwwwweeee!!!! that bike is sick!!!! i'd save up all my pennies for that one for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep. Even though I just bought my 585 a few shorts months ago, I'd still like to have one of those. Sexy.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Yowzaaa!

So Chas, when can we expect delivery. Enough of this white and black stuff, with a little red thrown in.

I need more color, Technicolor!

Give me more color Chas


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

For those not aware of where this paint scheme came from... 

La Vie Claire. super team of the 80's

and I agree, bring it back


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Contact Lance at 

Groupe de Tete, Ltd.

Bespoke Cycling

ph: 01.303.444.4830


----------



## branzzz (Feb 20, 2007)

no way that's almost like gay bling


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Please don't its horrible


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> Contact Lance at
> 
> Groupe de Tete, Ltd.
> 
> ...


Just for the record, Lance didn't do this one, France did. However, I am very eager to see the one that Lance _did_ do...:wink5: 

Originally the idea was to do a limited run of the mondrian bike, but it took our production crew something like 10 hours to paint it, so we'll see what happens.










*[email protected]*


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

toonraid said:


> Please don't its horrible


+!...that's fugly.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> For those not aware of where this paint scheme came from...
> 
> La Vie Claire. super team of the 80's
> 
> and I agree, bring it back


That's a very cool bike you've got there Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I actually saw a large exhibit of Mondrian work at the National Gallery a few years back. Like his work there on the walls and like this bike's interpretation of it.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

*My mother said if you can't say something nice,*

don't say anything.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

*therefore*



Schneiderguy said:


> don't say anything.


I'm saying nothing!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Very cool. It's distinctly Mondrian/Look/French. I always thought the La Vie Claire bikes looked great, and this 595 puts a nice modern spin on that theme.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

I *love* that saddle to bar drop, its so high that you need a parachute!!!!! 8^)


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> ... and this 595 puts a nice modern spin on that theme.


 So much so, that it got spun into a 586.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

chas said:


> That's a very cool bike you've got there Dave. :thumbsup:


Thanks Chas...It's my pride and joy. It took me 5 years to find one(LOOK only made 500) and another year to gather all the parts....

I only ride it once or twice a year...


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I didn't know you had that in your collection Dave! Which model/type is it?


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

chas said:


> Originally the idea was to do a limited run of the mondrian bike, but it took our production crew something like 10 hours to paint it, so we'll see what happens.


I'd hit it.


----------



## slyboots (Mar 20, 2006)

chas said:


> Just for the record, Lance didn't do this one, France did. However, I am very eager to see the one that Lance _did_ do...:wink5:
> 
> Originally the idea was to do a limited run of the mondrian bike, but it took our production crew something like 10 hours to paint it, so we'll see what happens.


It looks really cool, but, please please, change the stem and put some air in the tires.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

That's an awful paint job in my opinion, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I really like that it's different than everything else being produced at the moment.


----------



## branzzz (Feb 20, 2007)

it actually does grow on you...looking at it for the nth time, i must say i am starting to really drool over it...


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

I LOVE this bike. Would you accept my lifetime collection of comic books and baseball cards plus a working 36 inch television plus a gamecube with 15 games for trade?

However, I would run black saddle/bar tape... I know it kills some of the contrast, but I LOVE this paint scheme.


----------

